# 2006 GTO suspension ?



## SpiceGoat06 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hello everyone, I have an 06 A4 GTO. The Front suspension is very bouncy. I'm pretty sure that its just the front shocks and struts. I want to know what the best front set up would be. pockets are deep,but would prefer to keep cost at a minimum.( if i don't need it,why bother.) I'm just looking for the best combo. Something that keeps it planted but is also able to handle high speeds on the highway. The IRS is already taken care of. 

-Thanks


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

The 2006 GTO does not have front shocks, they only have struts and springs. Lots of options in the after market world for replacements, do your homework. You will firm up the ride with a road racing suspension.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Do your WHOLE suspension front and rear. These cars need it badly.


----------



## SpiceGoat06 (Aug 23, 2013)

I plan all buying everything new for all four corners. Any reconditions as far as what brand I should go with ? My main concern is mostly or the front end suspension .


----------



## AZgoat (Jul 31, 2013)

GTO 2004-2006 Suspension Performance Parts - LMPerformance


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Lovells and Whiteline are solid products.


----------



## thezonster (Nov 15, 2010)

Whats the mileage on the car?
Is this a wear issue with high miles?
My '06 is not at all bouncy with 50,000 miles.


----------



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

I went with Pedders and while they have a good product, they are expensive, have shit customer service with zero communication. Lots of popular stuff is backordered. I have been waiting three months for some parts. (struts and springs came in right away but endlinks will take a while)

You want struts (front) shocks (rear) and springs. I would also get strut mounts, bearings, and bump stops. Make sure your rear shocks come with new upper bushings. Control arm bushings and the radius arm bushing kit will make a big difference too.

If I could do it again I'd go here instead. I have only heard good things.
kollarracingproducts.com


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

SpicyRed06 said:


> I went with Pedders and while they have a good product, they are expensive, have shit customer service with zero communication. Lots of popular stuff is backordered. I have been waiting three months for some parts. (struts and springs came in right away but endlinks will take a while)
> 
> You want struts (front) shocks (rear) and springs. I would also get strut mounts, bearings, and bump stops. Make sure your rear shocks come with new upper bushings. Control arm bushings and the radius arm bushing kit will make a big difference too.
> 
> ...


are you installing yourself or did you find somewhere...there was a place in Oswego that at least used to be a Pedders installer...perhaps he has the parts you need???

Bill


----------



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

silversport said:


> are you installing yourself or did you find somewhere...there was a place in Oswego that at least used to be a Pedders installer...perhaps he has the parts you need???
> 
> Bill


Thanks for the info, I have a mechanic do most of my work. I ordered from peddersusa.com and at this point getting refunds from all sorts of half shipped orders will probably be a nightmare.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You'd have liked whatever you got as they all are an improvement over stock. Between some brands though the only noticable difference is the price


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

SpicyRed06 said:


> Thanks for the info, I have a mechanic do most of my work. I ordered from peddersusa.com and at this point getting refunds from all sorts of half shipped orders will probably be a nightmare.


I have to admit my question was partly mercenary...was hoping you'd say you found someone good for Pedders as I am thinking of doing some suspension updates on my '06...I have no noticeable issues as yet but I know the improvements are there and I'm sure if I get it done, I'll say "why didn't I do this sooner..."

Good luck with yours...

Bill


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's not that hard to do it yourself if you have a jack and jack stands. The front sway bar (unnecessary IMHO) was the only ridiculous part. If you do a little at a time it's a nice project


----------

